# Is my life going to be ruined forever?



## Willynale (Feb 26, 2013)

I can't help but feel this is all my fault. If I hadn't had partied so hard leading up to a panic attack, this wouldn't have happened. I took life for granted and ruined it. I've done all all the possible things I could have to recover but it has been non stop constant for 3 months.. If this is the way things will be for the rest of my life, I just don't think I want to continue


----------



## Mel anie (Jan 10, 2012)

Most likely, it would have happened sooner or later; it's inevitable. So don't feel guilty about that, just accept that it has happened and justify it to yourself. Be realistic in that most probably, you will not have it for a very long time, neither the rest of your life.


----------



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)

panic attack didn't came out just like that.. try to understand any underlying problems that you have and resolve it,


----------



## Willynale (Feb 26, 2013)

I found out the morning that it happened my mom got engaged, but that literally couldn't have caused it because that doesn't bother me. I was happy for her. It was coming down off three days of binge drinking


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm in the same boat man, just with weed instead of drinking. Just hang in there, I'm tryin my best to, and at times it's really hard. The hardest part of this is feeling like i can't process any information, I can't even have a conversation with one of my old best friends. I tried drinking a couple of weeks ago, and It made my Dp much worse, so I don't suggest drinking again if you ever were thinking to


----------



## Willynale (Feb 26, 2013)

how long have you had it?


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

he said 3 months. thats not very long. just chill out u cant look years ahead and make judgements on about the future that hasnt happened. u could recover some so just hang on


----------



## Willynale (Feb 26, 2013)

no, that's me that's had it 3 months lol. Thank you though. I'm just coming to the realization that this is the only life I will live so I have to make the best of it if I choose to continue. I've decided to take a job in Florida building skateparks which was has been a dream of mine since I started skating ten years ago. so I suppose that isn't a bad start. I am nervous leaving home for so long and about traveling. hopefully all will go well and maybe it'll help me!


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

Willynale said:


> I can't help but feel this is all my fault. If I hadn't had partied so hard leading up to a panic attack, this wouldn't have happened. I took life for granted and ruined it. I've done all all the possible things I could have to recover but it has been non stop constant for 3 months.. If this is the way things will be for the rest of my life, I just don't think I want to continue


dude don't worry, I had this for a year and 3 months and i'm recovering. don't listen to the people that say it stays with you cuz thats straight fuckin bullshit, FOR A WHOLE YEAR AND 3 MONTHS. NON-STOP. as soon as I woke up to the minute i feel asleep i've had this, not even able to have a simple coversation with anyone, not even my mom


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

Willynale said:


> no, that's me that's had it 3 months lol. Thank you though. I'm just coming to the realization that this is the only life I will live so I have to make the best of it if I choose to continue. I've decided to take a job in Florida building skateparks which was has been a dream of mine since I started skating ten years ago. so I suppose that isn't a bad start. I am nervous leaving home for so long and about traveling. hopefully all will go well and maybe it'll help me!


You won't have to live with it trust me, All it is is a state of mind, It's a temporary shield for your mind I know you heard that shit how many times but not even long ago I was where you were at, I would try every fuckin day to get rid of it and i felt like ripping my head off most of the time, I wouldn't be able to go for walks, go to school, or go hang out with friends and when i did they always thought i was just being stuck up or I was changing, but fuck it all the friends I had that aren't around anymore are the ones that will be trying to come around when I'm recovered fuck them


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey bro, just getting back to your reply. I've had it for like 4 months, and it's been the worst 4 months of my entire life. Although, I came extremely close to recovering like two months ago. I just wish i had more knowledge on the subject so I could've stayed out of it. Instead I relapsed, and I haven't snapped out of it since. I don't know if i can continue either, but i don't think I have the balls to kill myself. I'm on the verge of dropping out of school, I just can't take it anymore. If you ever want to talk man, I'm there for you. I need someone to talk to too


----------

